# Bookkeeping software



## 5Times (10 Sep 2007)

Hi All, 

my wife is going to be doing some bookkeeping while based at home, I am looking for some bookkeeping software for her and for us, so we can budget properly. 

Excel is great but I think we might need something else, I have found the following which seems reasonable enough.

http://www.download3000.com/download_17411.html

Can anyone recommend this or another similarly priced application?

5


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

Have you tried searching - e.g.  that might fit the bill?


----------



## xxx (10 Sep 2007)

what you need is Big Red Book. This is a bookkeeping package really easy to use and produces user friendly reports. There number is 01 2048300. You wont go wrong with this and if you are able to use excel you will manage this no problem to.


----------



## 5Times (10 Sep 2007)

No never thought of the free option, anyone use any of them, would they work for someone with multiple books of company accounts.


----------



## NHG (10 Sep 2007)

I use Tas Books here at work and I love it, very easy to use.


----------



## podowd (10 Sep 2007)

I use quickbooks and find it very good, very user friendly. I'm an accountant myself but it is used by all the staff here, some of whom have no accountancy experience, and they all pick it up with only a small amount of training.


----------



## MsGinger (11 Sep 2007)

I second Quickbooks, I have no accountancy training and find it very easy to use.  We also run multiple companies on it without any problems.


----------



## 5Times (12 Sep 2007)

Yeah quickbooks has a great rep, but at the moment we are just starting up and want to keep costs to a minimum, so that rules out quickbooks for the moment.


----------



## runner (12 Sep 2007)

You could try this free 'open source' package maybe. I have not tried it myself, but looks fully featured.
http://www.turbocashuk.com/


----------



## Armada (12 Sep 2007)

Big Red Book works great for me.


----------



## oaky9 (17 Sep 2007)

Big red book is the way to go about 800 euro for the package then under 200 for annual support well worth every cent.


----------



## RedStix (17 Sep 2007)

I'd personally recommend www.sortmybooks.ie


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2007)

Don't use it myself, but have heard a lot of good reports about TAS - mostly from people with minimal accountancy experience.


----------



## Crugers (18 Sep 2007)

oaky9 said:


> Big red book is the way to go about 800 euro for the package then under 200 for annual support well worth every cent.


Quickbooks is a lot less to purchase in the first place Simplestart <€90, Regular <€220, Pro <€450 and Accountant <€680... 

This annual support 'thingy' can be a bit of a rip off... Some companies provide updates annually that only fixes 'bugs' in their software and won't support it/you if you don't pay! The exception would be if you use payroll within the software where tax and PRSI tables change.

If the product works and is easy to use why would you need 'support' each year?
Quickbooks regularily provide updates for their software... FOC...

No connection other than a happy user of Quickbooks Pro 2002 for 5 years...


----------



## dam099 (18 Sep 2007)

5Times said:


> Excel is great but I think we might need something else, I have found the following which seems reasonable enough.
> 
> http://www.download3000.com/download_17411.html
> 
> ...


 
Loads of recommendations already many of which sound much more suitable than the one you linked originally, which has as a major drawback the fact that it seems to be a US package so will probably not for example handle VAT properly (if applicable whether now or potentially in the future) and similarily the payroll feature is probably useless over here.


----------



## 5Times (24 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the help guys/gals. will research them all now and work out which is better suited.


----------



## MsGinger (24 Sep 2007)

Just got an email from quickbooks for the 2008 package and they are allowing a DD payment instead of one lump sum....


----------



## brainfreeze (10 Jul 2009)

I have used Quickbooks for years now but I never liked the way it handled the Vat reports. They are set up for the UK anyway and I can't understand why they never made it applicable to the Irish revenue system as they are selling quickbooks here now for 15 years or more. Anway, I would recommend Sort My Books www.aislingsoftware.com for bookkeeping. It is an Irish product so has no problem with all vat returns. For payroll you can't beat Collsoft www.*collsoft*.ie an irish software package that is easy to use. I have no affiliatons with either, I just use both and find them excellent. The support they provide is also top quality.


----------



## patftrears (10 Jul 2009)

http://www.siliconrepublic.com/news...ve-free-software-to-start-ups-and-small-firms


----------



## TheBlock (10 Jul 2009)

Zombie thread....


----------

